# Obama to propose $10 per barrel fee on oil



## dascrow

Geez.. when does it stop with him?

....
President Barack Obama will propose a $10 per barrel charge on oil to fund clean transportation initiatives as part of his final budget request next week.

Oil companies would pay the fee, which would be gradually introduced over five years.

"By placing a fee on oil, the President's plan creates a clear incentive for private sector innovation to reduce our reliance on oil and at the same time invests in clean energy technologies that will power our future," the White House said in a statement.


----------



## HenryBHough

A tax by any other name is still a tax.


----------



## elchorizo

I would be perfectly fine with adding this tax only on oil that was imported, not oil that was drilled/pumped here locally.


----------



## drumsofgrohl

No one likes high gas prices, but i do think it would drastically get us to sustainable energy sooner.  I wouldn't be opposed to a tax on foreign oil as a compromise.  But I still think our reliance on oil (even if pumped in america) is outrageously high.  I think its time for a new industrial revolution.


----------



## Stephanie

that Obama cares so much he must never rest or sleep. everyday he comes up with another stupid idea. if it can hurt us he's all for it


----------



## Stephanie

drumsofgrohl said:


> No one likes high gas prices, but i do think it would drastically get us to sustainable energy sooner.  I wouldn't be opposed to a tax on foreign oil as a compromise.  But I still think our reliance on oil (even if pumped in america) is outrageously high.  I think its time for a new industrial revolution.



well good then,  you can pay for the millions of people who can't AFFORD it


----------



## Jackson

So, is he going to bypass and Congress and just declare the tax proper?


----------



## veraderock

I don't have any issue with it at all.. The sooner we can move to sustainable energy the better, and initiatives like this will help.


----------



## Stephanie

of course they are for it.. their want's supersedes the 360 million other people in the country


----------



## drumsofgrohl

Stephanie said:


> drumsofgrohl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one likes high gas prices, but i do think it would drastically get us to sustainable energy sooner.  I wouldn't be opposed to a tax on foreign oil as a compromise.  But I still think our reliance on oil (even if pumped in america) is outrageously high.  I think its time for a new industrial revolution.
> 
> 
> 
> well good then,  you can pay for the millions of people who can't AFFORD it
Click to expand...


Why would I pay for people to use the oil I'm suggesting we reduce? 
The idea is they wont be able to afford it. So that we stop buying it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Can the OP give us a link, please.


----------



## drumsofgrohl

JakeStarkey said:


> Can the OP give us a link, please.



He did. Click on the words "Barack Obama.
Or just click here: Obama to propose $10 per barrel fee on oil


----------



## JakeStarkey

Thanks.  Is he proposing to do it by EO?  He has that power, but I think he should build a consensus for such an action.


----------



## drumsofgrohl

Also, keep in mind its not an executive order.  He's proposing it.


----------



## cereal_killer

Need this? Tax! Need that? Tax! Slash spending to pay for it? You stupid or something?


----------



## usmbtech

Jackson said:


> So, is he going to bypass and Congress and just declare the tax proper?



Isn't that his style?


----------



## Mac1958

Quick quiz:  Do we all know who is most negatively affected by higher gas prices?


----------



## drumsofgrohl

Mac1958 said:


> Quick quiz:  Do we all know who is most negatively affected by higher gas prices?


I'll take the bait.  The Arab countries?


----------



## Manonthestreet

There is no such thing as "sustainable" energy.


----------



## Stephanie

scary brainwashed in this country.


----------



## jillian

elchorizo said:


> I would be perfectly fine with adding this tax only on oil that was imported, not oil that was drilled/pumped here locally.



it's all owned by multi-national corporations. so i'm not sure you get to separate it out that easily.

besides.... I doubt the president is interested in putting a tarriff on goods coming in from Saudi Arabia, etc


----------



## drumsofgrohl

Manonthestreet said:


> There is no such thing as "sustainable" energy.


*Sustainable Energy*- "Energy that is produced using the sun, wind, etc., or from crops, rather than using fuels such as oil or coal which cannot be replaced"
sustainable energy Definition in the Cambridge English Dictionary


----------



## Manonthestreet

drumsofgrohl said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as "sustainable" energy.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sustainable Energy*- "Energy that is produced using the sun, wind, etc., or from crops, rather than using fuels such as oil or coal which cannot be replaced"
> sustainable energy Definition in the Cambridge English Dictionary
Click to expand...

Yeah, not sustainable...not reliable....dirty as hell to mfg and an eyesore.....sustainable economy ...how bout that instead of terms that are created to impart righteousness not based in fact......new alchemy


----------



## drumsofgrohl

Manonthestreet said:


> drumsofgrohl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as "sustainable" energy.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sustainable Energy*- "Energy that is produced using the sun, wind, etc., or from crops, rather than using fuels such as oil or coal which cannot be replaced"
> sustainable energy Definition in the Cambridge English Dictionary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, not sustainable...not reliable....dirty as hell to mfg and an eyesore.....sustainable economy ...how bout that instead of terms that are created to impart righteousness not based in fact......new alchemy
Click to expand...

I'm not exactly sure what you're saying here.  It would help if you used verbs in your sentences...


----------



## irosie91

I am planning to dig a  deep cistern in my back yard and BUY direct from SAUDI
ARABIA      we can ALL do that and CORNER the  whole world market


----------



## Weatherman2020

The left will tax air once they figure out how to.


----------



## Jackson

Mac1958 said:


> Quick quiz:  Do we all know who is most negatively affected by higher gas prices?


 consumer


----------



## Fueri

I wondered how long it would take this dunderhead to figure out how to fuck up a good thing.


----------



## usmbtech

JakeStarkey said:


> Can the OP give us a link, please.



Obama to propose $10-per-barrel fee on oil


----------



## william the wie

The Dumbests have as usual reached a new low in stupidity.


----------



## defcon4

Mac1958 said:


> Quick quiz:  Do we all know who is most negatively affected by higher gas prices?


He is fucking the poor again...


----------



## cereal_killer

Off topic, I found a kick ass '70 AAR Cuda that I'd like to buy so I will be implementing a $2.00/month 'surfing fee' for all USMBoarders.


----------



## drumsofgrohl

cereal_killer said:


> Off topic, I found a kick ass '70 AAR Cuda that I'd like to buy so I will be implementing a $2.00/month 'surfing fee' for all USMBoarders.


I would like to be the first to support you on your most worthy of causes


----------



## Manonthestreet

drumsofgrohl said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drumsofgrohl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as "sustainable" energy.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sustainable Energy*- "Energy that is produced using the sun, wind, etc., or from crops, rather than using fuels such as oil or coal which cannot be replaced"
> sustainable energy Definition in the Cambridge English Dictionary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, not sustainable...not reliable....dirty as hell to mfg and an eyesore.....sustainable economy ...how bout that instead of terms that are created to impart righteousness not based in fact......new alchemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what you're saying here.  It would help if you used verbs in your sentences...
Click to expand...

Is 300 sq miles of windmill per midsize elec generating plant any way sustainable,,you would need a billion of them to replace coal......5000 acres of solar panels per nuke plant.....you call that "sustainable".......


----------



## Muhammed

dascrow said:


> Geez.. when does it stop with him?
> 
> ....
> President Barack Obama will propose a $10 per barrel charge on oil to fund clean transportation initiatives as part of his final budget request next week.
> 
> Oil companies would pay the fee, which would be gradually introduced over five years.
> 
> "By placing a fee on oil, the President's plan creates a clear incentive for private sector innovation to reduce our reliance on oil and at the same time invests in clean energy technologies that will power our future," the White House said in a statement.


Just another salvo in Obama's war against the middle class.


----------



## Stephanie

irosie91 said:


> I am planning to dig a  deep cistern in my back yard and BUY direct from SAUDI
> ARABIA      we can ALL do that and CORNER the  whole world market



lets us know when you have it done


----------



## Mac1958

drumsofgrohl said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick quiz:  Do we all know who is most negatively affected by higher gas prices?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the bait.  The Arab countries?
Click to expand...

Low income Americans!
.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

dascrow said:


> Geez.. when does it stop with him?
> 
> ....
> President Barack Obama will propose a $10 per barrel charge on oil to fund clean transportation initiatives as part of his final budget request next week.
> 
> Oil companies would pay the fee, which would be gradually introduced over five years.
> 
> "By placing a fee on oil, the President's plan creates a clear incentive for private sector innovation to reduce our reliance on oil and at the same time invests in clean energy technologies that will power our future," the White House said in a statement.



It's part of the fundamental transformation of the USA into Venezuela


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Jackson said:


> So, is he going to bypass and Congress and just declare the tax proper?



If Congress won't act, Obama will go it alone!  That's what made America great!


----------



## Votto

So Obama is going to tax it.

Obama's $319 Billion Oil Tax Plan Raised to $10.25 a Barrel


----------



## Timmy

Well how else you wanna pay for infrastructure projects ? More deficit spending ?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Timmy said:


> Well how else you wanna pay for infrastructure projects ? More deficit spending ?



Since Obama fixed the economy, let's cut welfare spending back to the level it was under Bush.
Then we can spend half the savings on infrastructure.


----------



## Timmy

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well how else you wanna pay for infrastructure projects ? More deficit spending ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Obama fixed the economy, let's cut welfare spending back to the level it was under Bush.
> Then we can spend half the savings on infrastructure.
Click to expand...


That's already in the works .  Thanks Obama !

WASHINGTON, April 10, 2014 - The House approved today a fiscal year 2015 budget proposal (H.Con.Res.96), on a 219-205 vote, that aims to reduce federal spending by $5.1 trillion over 10 years and includes spending cuts to the Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP) and mandatory agricultural outlays.


House approves FY 2015 budget with SNAP, agricultural outlay cuts | AgriPulse


----------



## the other mike

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well how else you wanna pay for infrastructure projects ? More deficit spending ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Obama fixed the economy, let's cut welfare spending back to the level it was under Bush.
> Then we can spend half the savings on infrastructure.
Click to expand...

Or we can elect Trump to do it.


----------



## Death Angel

dascrow said:


> Geez.. when does it stop with him?
> 
> ....
> President Barack Obama will propose a $10 per barrel charge on oil to fund clean transportation initiatives as part of his final budget request next week.
> 
> Oil companies would pay the fee, which would be gradually introduced over five years.
> 
> "By placing a fee on oil, the President's plan creates a clear incentive for private sector innovation to reduce our reliance on oil and at the same time invests in clean energy technologies that will power our future," the White House said in a statement.


So nice to see hes no longer ruining the country


----------

